# Calling all Prowl Users in Orchard Grass Hay



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have pretty effectively dealt with noxious weeds, residual broadleaf weeds, and nutsedge in my Orchard grass hay fields. Now I will turn my vengeance on foxtail, both yellow and giant. I have used quinstar post emerge with mixed success on FT and am considering hitting each field with Prowl and quin right after first cutting is cleared to address the mid june emergence and the already emerged but small foxtail. I am aware of the dicey nature of prowl needing some but not excessive rain right after application. My question to those of you that have used it in this application, were you successful and do you continue to use it? For example, if it just keeps the existing seed stock from germinating, what does that the following year if you do not apply yearly? Thanks.


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

Been using Prowl for a few years in my orchard grass/timothy fields. I am quite happy with the results. I was trying to clean out foxtail as well.

It took a couple of years. Saw a big drop the first year, but not down to zero. After the 2nd year nearly zero. Some of that also may have been a learning curve on my part (timing & rate).

I try to get a dose down in late March (I am in Western PA) as soon as the field are dry in the fields where I had a problem the year before. Then I mix the Prowl with my 2-4,D/Dicamba that I put down after the 1st cutting is off.

I also do a pre-emptive strike on my property border. The neighbor runs corn/beans and has nice collection of giant foxtail right over the property. So I spray the first 20 feet or so on my side as a buffer.

Being my fields are perennial hay fields, the 12 month restriction on replanting isn't an issue with my situation.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

This is the first year I used Prowl in my Alf mix hay.. mainly chasing foxtail and panicum. I’m very happy with the results and we’ll keep applying each yr..

I also split the application and did half mid-March and the rest as soon as first cutting was off.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Is Prowl used only as post emergent or can it be used replant in Alf/Orchardgrass

have a field that’s been corn for years that I was thinking to seed and hay it but it has yellow nutsedge patch in it.My corn herbicide program hasn’t touched it.I planned on spot spraying in corn with basagran or permit?but didn’t get that done this yr.


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Is Prowl used only as post emergent or can it be used replant in Alf/Orchardgrass


Prowl is pre-emergent. If the foxtail has germinated, the Prowl doesn't touch it. Prowl works to prevent seed germination. That's why they recommned a split application in early spring and again after 1st cutting.

The germination prevention is also why there is a 12 month replant restriction. If you planted anything, the Prowl is non-selective in what it prevents from germinating.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

The label says plant back is 12 months but from a lot of reading on it seems like a lot of guys don’t think the residual is that strong/long… whether they applied correctly or max rate hard to say … I applied full rate in spring mainly looking to keep out the summer foxtail/panicum/barnyard grass/etc and saw very improved results.. I was hoping however to over seed some thin spots this fall even tho I applied prowl earlier in the spring… may not be able to have my cake and eat it too but I’m still going to try a few places just too see what happens 

like Andy said if something has already germinated or emerged it won’t touch it.. I had a few buddies that tried it this year also and werent on the ball getting it down…they pretty much donated the $36/acre cost bc it didn’t help at all


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> Is Prowl used only as post emergent or can it be used replant in Alf/Orchardgrass
> 
> have a field that’s been corn for years that I was thinking to seed and hay it but it has yellow nutsedge patch in it.My corn herbicide program hasn’t touched it.I planned on spot spraying in corn with basagran or permit?but didn’t get that done this yr.


I just had two OG fields sprayed with permit and it cleaned out the nutsedge completely. Only stunned the OG where they stop to back up and the residual in the boom runs out


----------



## Missouri hay hauler (Jan 7, 2017)

I used Prowl on one field this year after first cutting. i sprayed and the day after got about 1 inch of rain to work it in so perfect conditions. I see a few small patches of fotxtail but good control. I will probably need to repeat next year. I also plan to try it on other pastures that have heavy foxtail this year.

A question on incorporating in the Prowl. If you get rain a couple days after application, perfect. But if it doesn't rain, what are people using to incorporate it. A rotary hoe, a disk? Thanks!


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Hayman1 said:


> I have pretty effectively dealt with noxious weeds, residual broadleaf weeds, and nutsedge in my Orchard grass hay fields. Now I will turn my vengeance on foxtail, both yellow and giant. I have used quinstar post emerge with mixed success on FT and am considering hitting each field with Prowl and quin right after first cutting is cleared to address the mid june emergence and the already emerged but small foxtail. I am aware of the dicey nature of prowl needing some but not excessive rain right after application. My question to those of you that have used it in this application, were you successful and do you continue to use it? For example, if it just keeps the existing seed stock from germinating, what does that the following year if you do not apply yearly? Thanks.


It might work if using quin but I'd hit that at green up with Prowl or you might have an issue being in Virginia going after 1st cutting. Foxtail seems to always be ready to grow even after having a clean year. depends on weather.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

the current plan is to do a partial Prowl in March, perhaps with 24d and dicamba for winter annuals then prowl and quin after first cutting. Annual grass weeds are driving me nuts.

For those who use prowl in say June, do you have to wait until the following spring to overseed? The reason I ask is if Prowl in March for several years is going to be the ticket, you sure can't be seeding in March unless you just have way too much money.


----------

